# Need help to prove I'm not cheating on my wife



## helpmeplease (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm looking for any help or advice anyone can give me to prove I'm not cheating on my wife. Appreciate any help I can get with this. Will explain the story to anyone who is willing to talk to me about it and hopefully help me figure out a way to prove this to her.

Thanks


----------



## helpmeplease (Jan 1, 2009)

any help is appreciated... I don't have anyone to talk to about this.


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok if you are serious about this you need to volunteer (and set up) a lie detector test. Don't leave it to her to do. Or do it together. What are the circumstances?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Why do you need to prove anything? What's the back story? 

We need much more info here, if you want any help. We're here if you (or anyone) wants to talk.


----------



## helpmeplease (Jan 1, 2009)

ok heres what happaned. my wife had to go away for a few days on a family matter, I had to stay because of work, when she came home she found a condom in the trash can that I had used to masterbate in while she was gone and she thinks I've cheated on her and I can't blame her I would think the same. but I haven't cheated on her and I wouldn't this is a woman I dearly truly deeply love with all my heart. How do I prove to her that I'm not lying about this and prove that I haven't cheated on her. I'm willing to have it DNA tested for vaginal fluid or female DNA but I don't have the money to pay for it. if anyone can help me please.... I don't want a divorce or her to leave I just want to prove that I'm telling her the truth about this


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow that is a tough one. You need to find the money! Borrow from friend or parents.


----------



## helpmeplease (Jan 1, 2009)

its very very tough... and I know I'm stupid I should have never masterbated in a condom I should have known that what she would think when she found it in the trash... I have no way of getting the money... do you have any other ideas

I have to prove to her I haven't cheated on her


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

I know its gross. Put it in a baggy and freeze it. When you get the money then get it tested. Best I can think of.


----------



## helpmeplease (Jan 1, 2009)

It'll take me a few month to get the money... what do I do in the meantime? I need to figure out a way to prove to her now... I don't want to lose her waiting to get the money for testing


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Well then its time for a little "law and order". Have your wife get a pad of paper and a pen. Interview you about the incident (in depth). Then wait a week and ask you the same questions. If you are telling the truth the story should match. You see the truth is something that you automatically know. It is lies that you have to invent to cover things up. You will remember the truth. You will have to remember the lies you used to cover this up. This will work if your wife is willing to go through it. She should, it is that important. In fact have her join the forum and create a box in the members area and I will help her. Understand though that I will be working hard to try to catch you if you slip up. And I am a master at interogation


----------



## helpmeplease (Jan 1, 2009)

like I told her I would do anything to prove them I'm telling her the truth... I just don't have the money for a DNA test


----------



## Initfortheduration (Dec 12, 2008)

Well then give her my offer.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Did you explain to her why you used a condom to masturbate? This sounds confusing to some women as to why you would use one. Also, have you talked openly about masturbation in the past? I know this is a private thing for many but if it has been kept private, maybe now is the right time to talk openly to her about your sexual urges/masturbation so she feels more comfortable about this being a real possibility vs. what she's thinking (cheating)


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

How much does a DNA test cost?

How much does a divorce test cost?

Can you afford NOT to get it tested?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Zombie thread


----------



## Unsure in Seattle (Sep 6, 2011)

And a dumb one, at that. "ZOMG I masturbated one time HALP."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Wonder how it worked out?


----------

